# Hapkido vs. JuJutsu.



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2002)

Is there anything fundamentally different about Hapkido joint locks as compared to Jujutsu joint locks? Differences in application or even philosophy? I know of course that overall they're very similar.


----------



## Humble artist (Oct 13, 2002)

Good Q.
I´d like to know too.
It is obvious that there are similarities as completely different form of jointlocking compared to other styles can hardly be found from anywhere as bodies tend to move in only so many ways and hapkido had so much influence from jujutsu but that´s what you obviously knew already...
Some say ?modern? hapkido looks like ?modern? jujitsu...
there has to be some kind of difference,I do not believe all techniques remain unmodified,even though if you look to certain arts you can find similar techniques if you dig enough.

Let´s take a guess,jujutsu,while not working against their own philosophies still tends to use some force in many applications,which is also necessary when it comes to breaking...
as in application,hapki uses circular movement which takes a lot of forcing out of the game (but this might be more of general information and some force is still required if you are to cripple)

Allright,let´s hear hapkidoists,lol
 

:asian:


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 13, 2002)

There are diferences, but in a large part much of what we do is simular, reguardless if we are standing up or on the ground. We are a small circle principal, but with some technoques especialy on the groung you can't do much in that area. This is when we focus on breathing and joints. If I'm on my back and someone has mounted me, with their hands on my throat then one of the first things I'm going to do is reach over and do a cross side wrist grab and then an elbow strike of some kind. As soon as I strike I will roll my body to help with the momentum in getting the guy off of me. With their elbow in pain I can then go for one of many joint locks or a nice arm bar with little or no resistance. 
In the end the outcome can be the same as in Ju jitsu, but how we get there can be the biggest diference. But still many simularities do abound. Hope this helps.


----------

